# What cycling bits did you get?



## Matthew_T (25 Dec 2013)

I got a new helmet that matches my bike and kit as well as some TT bars. Both the things that I asked for. I did of course get a few other bits too. 

What did everyone else get? And was it what you wanted?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Dec 2013)

Mark Cavendish bike race number plate from 2013 tour de france.
At speed by Mark Cavendish.
Bike Floss.
Park tools tool kit.
Cavendish Saddle.
Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 11 speed
Carbon Cassette
Zipp 202 firecrests
Zipp disk wheel.
Castelli speed suit
OPQ team kit
Cavendish Oakleys.

All I wanted for Xmas was my girls to be happy


----------



## gelfy666 (25 Dec 2013)

a track pump....... how did i manage without one.


----------



## Andy_G (25 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Mark Cavendish bike race number plate from 2013 tour de france.
> At speed by Mark Cavendish.
> Bike Floss.
> Park tools tool kit.
> ...



Christ whats your surname "Coutts" lol


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Dec 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Christ whats your surname "Coutts" lol



Lol swmbo has the freedom of my bank account this time of year and spoils me so I don't go crazy with what she's spent on everyone else.. Lol
Clever woman


----------



## DiddlyDodds (25 Dec 2013)

Pair of Specialized shoes (that i bought two months ago and the wife went and wrapped up)
Lots of chocolate


----------



## andytheflyer (25 Dec 2013)

Cav's "At Speed" and Boy Racer".

Lots of reading ahead.......


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Dec 2013)

Boy racer is s great book, got that last year.... Looking forward to reading at speed


----------



## Andy_G (25 Dec 2013)

I ended up getting a pair of Oakleys and extra lenses, 3lc and sufferfest tshirts, rollers as an early prezzie and park tool wheel truer plus bits a bobs.


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2013)

Garmin 510
Northwave gortex winter boots
Gore windproof gloves
Gore baraclava
Elite realtour turbo
Rapha softshell
Conti gp4000s
Sportful no rain biblongs
Castelli gabba shortsleeve shirt
DHB windslam jersey

5 x real tour videos for turbo


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2013)

A Rohan merino base layer
Will be getting a couple of Lezyne lights tomorrow when my brother gets here


----------



## Bladeboy (25 Dec 2013)

Garmin edge 800 with cadence and hr monitor  oh and some superman pj's!!


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Dec 2013)

Thorntons Special Toffee........................that's it!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Dec 2013)

cateye volt 300 today & a Brompton toolkit for my birthday last week.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2013)

Long-sleeved base layer
Arm warmers
Leg warmers
Chain Reaction Cycles voucher
Overshoes
£30 which I intend to spend on servicing my MTB disk brakes


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Dec 2013)

Didn't get any biking bits, but on the other hand I didn't ask for any!
I bought myself a new micro fleece a couple of weeks back and am going to get a soft shell jacket in the next couple of weeks as well as some goretex gloves


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2013)

Due to illness, cyclings not been a large part of my year this year, so i didnt request anything cycling related...but got what looks like a good read..'Obsessive Compulsive Cycling Disorder', by Dave Barter. Looks like a light hearted view of his cycling life. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Dec 2013)

BBB torque wrench set


----------



## Ian193 (25 Dec 2013)

Moon meteor front light 
Shimano m520 SPD pedals 
2 bottle cages 
From my other half to go on my new bike when I get it at the weekend


----------



## mark st1 (25 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> All I wanted for Xmas was my girls to be happy



I take it your referring to your Venge's reading that list lol. Lend us your Zipps I could put em to good use


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I take it your referring to your Venge's reading that list lol. Lend us your Zipps I could put em to good use



Nope not referring to anything on my new Venge which is running 808s which are not on that list.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Dec 2013)

What's the 202's for then ? Merry Christmas btw fatty


----------



## TissoT (25 Dec 2013)

Turbo trainer


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Dec 2013)

A buff
Muck Off bike cleaner
The Art of Road Bike Maintenance book


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> What's the 202's for then ? Merry Christmas btw fatty


Everyday riding on one of his other bikes


----------



## Dusty Bin (25 Dec 2013)

gbb said:


> Due to illness, cyclings not been a large part of my year this year, so i didnt request anything cycling related...but got what looks like a good read..'Obsessive Compulsive Cycling Disorder', by Dave Barter. Looks like a light hearted view of his cycling life. Looking forward to it.



Snap - I got that too. Never heard of it, but looks like a good read..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Dec 2013)

mark st1 said:


> What's the 202's for then ? Merry Christmas btw fatty



The logic was I have clinchers and tubs of all wheels other than 202 so this was sorted. So I now have 202 tubs and clinchers.


----------



## jessculter (25 Dec 2013)

I got a felt 80 29er.

Got it a few weeks ago and have been out on it twice. Checked it today and the cassette and chain is rusty. What the heck is going on.

Never had that issue with cannondale or giant.


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Altura bib shorts, endura gloves, endura jacket and a Sky water bottle.


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Dec 2013)

jessculter said:


> I got a felt 80 29er.
> 
> Got it a few weeks ago and have been out on it twice. Checked it today and the cassette and chain is rusty. What the heck is going on.
> 
> Never had that issue with cannondale or giant.



Clearly, you're not taking care of it. Nothing to do with manufacturer of bike.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Dec 2013)

Castelli ss top so far, expect more to come yet. Disappointed it wasnt rapha


----------



## Bryony (25 Dec 2013)

No cycling related presents but didn't ask for any but will be treating myself to an early birthday present next month to some specialized roubaix bar tape and 2 zee bottle cages


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Castelli ss top so far, expect more to come yet. Disappointed it wasnt rapha


Closet rapha lover


----------



## PaulSecteur (25 Dec 2013)

I never ask for cycle related stuff. You see, my dad used to work for Comrade Cycles (See here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/comrade-cycles-dalaston-1950s-60s.77435/ I thought I had sent Globalti a thanks for his post, but it seems I didn't... So thanks!)

He still thinks that their bikes are cutting edge so if I were to ask him he wouldn't have a clue, and he certainly wouldn't understand a "plastic" bike, the cost of a plastic bike or why you would pay so much for a plastic bike with only one crossbar!

So Im happy with my Terrys chocolate orange (its not Terrys - its mine) and bottle of Rum!

"22 gears gears??? Sturmey Archer make a 4 speed one ya know."


----------



## Octet (25 Dec 2013)

Turbo trainer and a new summer jersey!


----------



## Leodis (26 Dec 2013)

Cavendish's At speed
Elite fluid turbo trainer
Buff

Thats it for cycling.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Dec 2013)

Sigma Computer/Cadence for the new Rose, pair of GP4000s', Light inner tubes and gloves from Planet X. (The only cycling related present I received that I didn't give myself was a bike stand from Edinburgh Bike Coop - and there might be a copy of 'Bicycling Anthology' to come as well). Oh, and lots of other 'Christmas presents' purchased between January and December


----------



## cyberknight (26 Dec 2013)

Had some winter cycling boots as a pre x mas pressie about a month ago.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Dec 2013)

I took advantage of the Halford's sale and got my wife a new turbo trainer - 60% off. I bought a set of new Planet X wheels for my Croix De Fer - not really Xmas gifts as we don't celebrate but we do like the sales this time of year brings.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Dec 2013)

Thermal Socks
New rear wheel for winter bike
Various cycling related t-shirts
Return tickets to Majorca
Complete set of Giro edition club kit
Funkier Thermal bib longs + BBB Heavy Duty overshoes
New bike 

And the best of all, Dave minion (Despicable me) figure


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Dec 2013)

Derailleur alignment tool.


----------



## choplee (26 Dec 2013)

2 x Bontrager xxxl carbon bottle cages for my sexy new women from my other women


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2013)

Jannie got a TREK Lexa SL with decent touring tyres and a rear rack.

I got a Nikon D5100 camera and lenses. Not cycling related? It will be when we go on tour. :0)

Steve


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2013)

5dvd box set on tdf, books, cd's, kindle fire hd tablet and other things. Very pleased.


----------



## robjh (26 Dec 2013)

DHB bib tights. Family consensus seems to have been that a new 105 rear mech or snow tyres were not Christmassy enough so I'll be logging on and ordering them myself. 
On the non-biking front I got a book and a few other bits I'm very pleased with.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Dec 2013)

a book of bike designs that changed the world, some socks with bikes on, and wiggle vouchers that have purchased cassette, chain, tyre, bar tape and inner tubes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Dec 2013)

Drift 'helmet' cam.


----------



## Jon George (26 Dec 2013)

Money.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Dec 2013)

A couple of Buffs and a track pump.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Dec 2013)

A Moon Gem 1.0 for my helmet
A Knog Frog rear for my helmet
An IceToolz bicycle tool kit
A Park Tools multitool for the saddlebag
'Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repairs' book (3rd Edition don't you know)
'Bike Porn' book

A good haul.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Dec 2013)

Hi viz stickers that I am carefully cutting out to spell " Lycra Lout " and sticking on the back of my bomber jacket  Oh and a Giant TCR1 Advanced that I bought myself


----------



## derrick (26 Dec 2013)

One of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/castelli-3t-ultimate-team-jersey/rp-prod106815
One of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-poggio-jacket/
One of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-centaur-red-10-speed-braze-on-front-derailleur/
And one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-centaur-red-10-speed-rear-derailleur/
And a few other bits and pieces, i did well.


----------



## Inthecup (26 Dec 2013)

Wind proof t-shirt, shimano M540 pedals, shimano shoes, base layer tights although living in Glasgow who knows when I'll next get to use them!!

I was spoiled!!


----------



## Herbie (26 Dec 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I got a new helmet that matches my bike and kit as well as some TT bars. Both the things that I asked for. I did of course get a few other bits too.
> 
> What did everyone else get? And was it what you wanted?


 
got nowt  got plenty stuff anyway


----------



## Herbie (26 Dec 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> Didn't get any biking bits, but on the other hand I didn't ask for any!
> I bought myself a new micro fleece a couple of weeks back and am going to get a soft shell jacket in the next couple of weeks as well as some goretex gloves


 
will these items be xmas pressies back dated?


----------



## Herbie (26 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Mark Cavendish bike race number plate from 2013 tour de france.
> At speed by Mark Cavendish.
> Bike Floss.
> Park tools tool kit.
> ...


 
blimey as Bruce Forsyth used to say " didn't he do well" any cuddly toys with that lot?


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Dec 2013)

I did ask for biking clothes etc but got nowt lol but no complaints from me  I did treat myself to a new pair of cycling shoes from CRC, reduced to £40 from £150, just hope they fit!


----------



## Wolfy (27 Dec 2013)

The best cycling bit I got was a 2014 Boardman CX, couldn't believe it! The only issue I have is its in kit form. This is where you all might be able to offer assistance. Do I try and get it together myself? or do I get the local Halfrauds to put it together. I'm just concerned if anything goes wrong in the future the manufacturers warranty will be void because it was assembled by myself! Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Dec 2013)

Set of Oakley Radar paths with Black Iridium lens. Going to buy a lense or two for varying light. Really dim light and night riding. Think Hi Persimmon or Yellow would do? Around £50 per lens, lol. 

Got Froomeys book, Charlie Wegelius' book and Obsessive compulsive cycling disorder. The latter two will be on the 'first to read' list. 

@Mr Haematocrit - Ya done good buddy! The missus must either be very up to speed with what you like or she intercepted your note to Santa at the post office. 

I'm slightly ashamed to say i haven't read any of Cav's books. Are they a good read?


----------



## mattobrien (27 Dec 2013)

Bib tights, Castelli Sorpasso wind proof
Base layer, Vastelli Iride LS
Overshoes, Castelli Diluvio
Oh and a Merino wool buff

Just want to go out cycling now, but it is rather windy and rainy here. 

A trip to LBS later may have to suffice...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I'm slightly ashamed to say i haven't read any of Cav's books. Are they a good read?



Boy Racer is a good book, but it gives the impression/feeling that its trying to be an unemotional documented account of his early years. The problem with this is that Cavendish is emotional and this bring positives and negatives. How these things impact his life, cycling and his action are by large ignored and he appears to be telling the stories he thinks you would want to hear. Its a good read but does not feel like Cavendish was involved in the writing of it.
At speed feels a little more typical Cavendish, he swears in it, faces his emotional side and talks about this without attempting to present an agenda. He is brutally honest to a point where he probably should shut up and talks candidly about his relationship with many people, including the press. Its a really great read and one that I would recommend even though I'm only half way through the book myself (I just can't put it down)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2013)

A 2nd Exposure Joystick light (been in use for a week or so before Christmas though)
An Exposure Remote Switch to use with above light(s)
A new smaller compact camera - came in the exposure lights box  (Canon Powershot G15), so I can carry the camera around with me when I cycle... just need a new case for it now...

Still to come before the end of the year, for my birthday - Garmin Edge 500 so I can have a cadence meter with it (upgrade from the Garmin 200 which I suspect will find its way either here or to my OH is his Garmin Edge 705 plays up again!)


----------



## Glow worm (27 Dec 2013)

This lovely bike stand from my sister. It means I can now spectacularly cock things up while trying to fix the bike, but now without bending over!


----------



## Octet (27 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> This lovely bike stand from my sister. It means I can now spectacularly cock things up while trying to fix the bike, without bending over!
> View attachment 35044



Loving the "bumper" sticker!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Dec 2013)

Glow worm said:


> This lovely bike stand from my sister. It means I can now spectacularly cock things up while trying to fix the bike, without bending over!
> View attachment 35044



Made me laugh and say "ditto" although mine was from lovely hubby


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Dec 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Bib tights, Castelli Sorpasso wind proof
> Base layer, Vastelli Iride LS
> Overshoes, Castelli Diluvio
> Oh and a Merino wool buff
> ...


Awesome bibs Matt, i have the same. Quality!! 
I might suggest they are meant for rainy cold days though and not trips to the LBS. You might get some funny looks.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> At speed feels a little more typical Cavendish, he swears in it, faces his emotional side and talks about this without attempting to present an agenda. He is brutally honest to a point where he probably should shut up and talks candidly about his relationship with many people, including the press. Its a really great read and one that I would recommend even though I'm only half way through the book myself (I just can't put it down)


Sounds good to me Mr H. Will pick up a copy.


----------



## mattobrien (27 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Awesome bibs Matt, i have the same. Quality!!
> I might suggest they are meant for rainy cold days though and not trips to the LBS. You might get some funny looks.


They cost enough to wear everywhere, I want to get my monies worth!

I did find myself wearing them the other day when it wasn't quite cold enough to justify their use, but I fancied a bit of a treat


----------



## Twotter (27 Dec 2013)

A late present from my in laws today, a very cosy Altura Airstream jersey


----------



## Jon George (27 Dec 2013)

There are some people on here who appear to have some rather astute (and generous) significant others.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2013)

I got Wowow spoke reflectors... I've always wanted some! So now even easier to spot in the dark!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Dec 2013)

mattobrien said:


> They cost enough to wear everywhere, I want to get my monies worth!
> 
> I did find myself wearing them the other day when it wasn't quite cold enough to justify their use, but I fancied a bit of a treat


I wear mine most winter days where the temp is low. The only draw back i can see is when those behind you comment on your red backside. 
The red lining is slightly see through.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (28 Dec 2013)

Two cycling related presents; a Haynes multitool + mini bicycle Haynes manual and a new hand pump. Very useful


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2013)

Pair of Keen cycling sandals


----------



## Chris1972 (28 Dec 2013)

New dhb pro bib shorts in black and red. New saddle bag and water bottle cage. well pleased


----------



## Pier (30 Dec 2013)

A new bike (Boardman Team Carbon), a really discounted Biemme jacket, a Decathlon bib shorts (half price) and few other bits* *


----------



## slowmotion (30 Dec 2013)

A long-sleeved merino vest.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2013)

Hmmm, have just been to test out the new track pump and it doesn't ruddy work. A massive leak from somewhere round the gauge let my tyres down instead.

Quality control Bontrager???


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2013)

2845402 said:


> I have one like that. Holding the dial of the gauge down stops the leaking.


If I'd had it a while I'd tinker with it to see if I could sort the problem. As it's brand new it's warranty!


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2013)

vickster said:


> A Rohan merino base layer
> Will be getting a couple of Lezyne lights tomorrow when my brother gets here


I also got a nice neck scarf with bikes on it and and 4 pairs of merino socks from my mum which I forgot I had ordered! And I have ordered a garmin 800 with Christmas cash

Now I need to stop shopping!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Dec 2013)

Forgot it also got a subscription to Cycling Active magazine, and a coaster


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hmmm, have just been to test out the new track pump and it doesn't ruddy work. A massive leak from somewhere round the gauge let my tyres down instead.
> 
> Quality control Bontrager???


Good news, the pump is swapped for one that works. I'm a happy bunny again. The chap in the shop seemed quite surprised at how bad the leak was, so no need to explain further.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Dec 2013)

_'and there might be a copy of 'Bicycling Anthology' to come as well'_
In fact I received all 3 volumes of 'Cycling Anthology' from my generous sister and b in law


----------



## Robeh (1 Jan 2014)

gelfy666 said:


> a track pump....... how did i manage without one.


i had 2 for Xmas..result


----------



## mark c (1 Jan 2014)

Crud mudgaurds for the Defy, and some Durano winter tyres and a new multi tool a nice haul from Santa


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Boy Racer is a good book, but it gives the impression/feeling that its trying to be an unemotional documented account of his early years. The problem with this is that Cavendish is emotional and this bring positives and negatives. How these things impact his life, cycling and his action are by large ignored and he appears to be telling the stories he thinks you would want to hear. Its a good read but does not feel like Cavendish was involved in the writing of it.
> At speed feels a little more typical Cavendish, he swears in it, faces his emotional side and talks about this without attempting to present an agenda. He is brutally honest to a point where he probably should shut up and talks candidly about his relationship with many people, including the press. Its a really great read and one that I would recommend even though I'm only half way through the book myself (I just can't put it down)


Picked up the book a few days ago and am now 2/3rds of the way through. I like the pace and balls with which it is written - so much so that i find it easy to knock through several chapters without really noticing. 

My only criticism would be that he repeats several stories, to the point that i experience strange deja vu. I find myself wondering if i have somehow gone back several pages! He also jumps back and forward a bit erratically but this is more of a niggle than a annoyance. 

So far so good.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2014)

I got a Charge Spoon saddle today to replace the Selle X1 instrument of torture that came with my bike two weeks ago. Oh Boy, my bum is grateful after just one five mile trip home. £18.74 well spent. CycleSurgery BTW.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jan 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Picked up the book a few days ago and am now 2/3rds of the way through. I like the pace and balls with which it is written - so much so that i find it easy to knock through several chapters without really noticing.
> 
> My only criticism would be that he repeats several stories, to the point that i experience strange deja vu. I find myself wondering if i have somehow gone back several pages! He also jumps back and forward a bit erratically but this is more of a niggle than a annoyance.
> 
> So far so good.



I think thats pretty fair, I think though they way its written is very Cav like, in the sence where he does what's on his mind at the time and regrets it later on occasion, like the 'V' celebration.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I think thats pretty fair, I think though they way its written is very Cav like, in the sence where he does what's on his mind at the time and regrets it later on occasion, like the 'V' celebration.


Yeh i like to name it 'Cav tourettes'.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I think thats pretty fair, I think though they way its written is very Cav like, in the sence where he does what's on his mind at the time and regrets it later on occasion, like the 'V' celebration.


Finished the book. Was good and a quick read, nothing i wanted to skip over and never lost interest. You can tell he is a massive personality but you can also appreciate why some people don't take to him. He is very attuned to his goals, so much so that you just know that if it's not his way it is the highway. I found it quite intriguing that he was found unworthy of a professional cyclist early in his career when he was tested. All cyclists go through these tests and are nearly all judged with these numbers in mind. Cav though had proved them wrong by simply winning, showing that his will to win and his tactical savvy in the sprint were 2nd to none - test him in a lab though and he will be nothing special. My only other lasting impression was that he is blatantly open to mood swings, he even suggests himself that he has suffered from depression. You can sense this in the way he remembers key moments. He is also very honest, even about his current team! Most people write these sort of things after they leave a team, lol.

As far as the actual writing of the book goes i would say you can tell it was written by a sportsman.  It's not bad it's just not great. As i mentioned earlier there are several points with which he repeats whilst telling, almost, the same story twice. This only really caused me to wonder if i had started off again on the wrong page. The other thing, and i see it all too often in biographies, is the amount of typing errors! You would think they would have the books checked over several times to make sure they are correct grammatically and for any typos.

All in all though i'd give the book a 7/10.

Next book i've picked up is Charly Wegelius. I also have Froomes but i just can't find the urge to read that just now. Not sure why i don't take to him.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Jan 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Finished the book. Was good and a quick read, nothing i wanted to skip over and never lost interest. You can tell he is a massive personality but you can also appreciate why some people don't take to him. He is very attuned to his goals, so much so that you just know that if it's not his way it is the highway. I found it quite intriguing that he was found unworthy of a professional cyclist early in his career when he was tested. All cyclists go through these tests and are nearly all judged with these numbers in mind. Cav though had proved them wrong by simply winning, showing that his will to win and his tactical savvy in the sprint were 2nd to none - test him in a lab though and he will be nothing special. My only other lasting impression was that he is blatantly open to mood swings, he even suggests himself that he has suffered from depression. You can sense this in the way he remembers key moments. He is also very honest, even about his current team! Most people write these sort of things after they leave a team, lol.
> 
> As far as the actual writing of the book goes i would say you can tell it was written by a sportsman.  It's not bad it's just not great. As i mentioned earlier there are several points with which he repeats whilst telling, almost, the same story twice. This only really caused me to wonder if i had started off again on the wrong page. The other thing, and i see it all too often in biographies, is the amount of typing errors! You would think they would have the books checked over several times to make sure they are correct grammatically and for any typos.
> 
> ...



Think thats a pretty decent review and much like my feelings. As a Cav fanboy I did not find it earth shattering but I feel it was quite honest and open, I think I like Cav due to his exceptionally flawed nature and how it seems he has trouble meeting the expectations he has set for himself. 
As you say I can see why Cav rubs some people up the wrong way. He is pretty much a marmite character.


----------



## Nathan_Wind (8 Jan 2014)

Bike repair stand
Planet X Flanders Autumn Bundle- Nice!
New Shimano Road Shoes R088
Bike Fitting
New Bike lights
Cavs new book on Kindle.

Well Happy!!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 May 2014)

I saw some Assos T FI.Uno_S5 Bib Shorts going cheap at Wiggle the other day and since my T Fi.Mille_S5 and the T_Pro are rather big for me now, I got myself a couple of bibs. These are my first T FI.Uno bibs and I'm very pleased. At £77.99 each was an opportunity not to be missed.


----------

